# Error al instalar xfce4 (solucionado)

## kryta

Hola a todos,

Soy nuevo en gentoo.

He estado buscando por el foro y no encontrado nada, os pego el log.

El comando que lanzo es el de la documentación   *Quote:*   

> # emerge -avt xfce4-meta

 

Gracias de antemano!

```

 [32;01m*[0m CPV:  x11-libs/libXxf86misc-1.0.2

 [32;01m*[0m REPO: gentoo

 [32;01m*[0m USE:  amd64 elibc_glibc kernel_linux multilib userland_GNU

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking libXxf86misc-1.0.2.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libXxf86misc-1.0.2/work

 [32;01m*[0m Running elibtoolize in: libXxf86misc-1.0.2

 [32;01m*[0m   Applying portage-1.5.10.patch ...

 [32;01m*[0m   Applying sed-1.5.6.patch ...

 [32;01m*[0m   Applying as-needed-1.5.26.patch ...

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libXxf86misc-1.0.2/work

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libXxf86misc-1.0.2/work/libXxf86misc-1.0.2 ...

 * econf: updating libXxf86misc-1.0.2/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating libXxf86misc-1.0.2/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

./configure --prefix=/usr --build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --libdir=/usr/lib64 --prefix=/usr --datadir=/usr/share

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of executables... 

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking dependency style of x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... gcc3

checking build system type... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /bin/sed

checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /bin/grep

checking for egrep... /bin/grep -E

checking for ld used by x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking for /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r

checking for BSD-compatible nm... /usr/bin/nm -B

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking how to recognize dependent libraries... pass_all

checking how to run the C preprocessor... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking dlfcn.h usability... yes

checking dlfcn.h presence... yes

checking for dlfcn.h... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++

checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... yes

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ accepts -g... yes

checking dependency style of x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++... gcc3

checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -E

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g77... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-xlf... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-f77... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-frt... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-pgf77... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-cf77... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-fort77... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-fl32... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-af77... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-xlf90... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-f90... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-pgf90... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-pghpf... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-epcf90... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran

checking whether we are using the GNU Fortran 77 compiler... yes

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran accepts -g... yes

checking the maximum length of command line arguments... 1572864

checking command to parse /usr/bin/nm -B output from x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc object... ok

checking for objdir... .libs

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-strip... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-strip

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc static flag -static works... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... yes

configure: creating libtool

appending configuration tag "CXX" to libtool

checking for ld used by x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++... /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64

checking if the linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) is GNU ld... yes

checking whether the x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) supports shared libraries... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ static flag -static works... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) supports shared libraries... yes

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

(cached) (cached) checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

appending configuration tag "F77" to libtool

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran static flag -static works... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) supports shared libraries... yes

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

(cached) (cached) checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C99... -std=gnu99

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-pkg-config... no

checking for pkg-config... /usr/bin/pkg-config

checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes

checking for XXF86MISC... yes

checking whether malloc(0) returns NULL... yes

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating Makefile

config.status: creating src/Makefile

config.status: creating man/Makefile

config.status: creating xxf86misc.pc

config.status: creating src/config.h

config.status: executing depfiles commands

make -j2 

Making all in src

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libXxf86misc-1.0.2/work/libXxf86misc-1.0.2/src'

make  all-am

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libXxf86misc-1.0.2/work/libXxf86misc-1.0.2/src'

  CC     XF86Misc.lo

env: UTF-8: No such file or directory

make[2]: *** [XF86Misc.lo] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libXxf86misc-1.0.2/work/libXxf86misc-1.0.2/src'

make[1]: *** [all] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libXxf86misc-1.0.2/work/libXxf86misc-1.0.2/src'

make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: x11-libs/libXxf86misc-1.0.2 failed:

 [31;01m*[0m   emake failed

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m Call stack:

 [31;01m*[0m     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m   environment, line 3285:  Called x-modular_src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m   environment, line 4137:  Called x-modular_src_make

 [31;01m*[0m   environment, line 4175:  Called die

 [31;01m*[0m The specific snippet of code:

 [31;01m*[0m       emake || die "emake failed"

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =x11-libs/libXxf86misc-1.0.2',

 [31;01m*[0m the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =x11-libs/libXxf86misc-1.0.2'.

 [31;01m*[0m The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libXxf86misc-1.0.2/temp/build.log'.

 [31;01m*[0m The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libXxf86misc-1.0.2/temp/environment'.

 [31;01m*[0m S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libXxf86misc-1.0.2/work/libXxf86misc-1.0.2'

```

Last edited by kryta on Wed Jul 21, 2010 11:58 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Hola, bienvenido. Por esta línea:

```
env: UTF-8: No such file or directory
```

Supongo que te ha faltado configurar locales para glibc. A ver si es eso.

Salud!

----------

## kryta

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Hola, bienvenido. Por esta línea:
> 
> ```
> env: UTF-8: No such file or directory
> ```
> ...

 

Tienes toda la razón del mundo, tenía mal las locales

Gracias!!   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

